# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Hash e password-it ne mac os x

## hdmi

A mund te me thote njeri nqs eshte e mundur te nxjeresh hash te passwordit te nje sistemi Mac Os x lion 10.7 duke lexuar particionin nga nje windows xp?
Hdd e nje kompjuteri macbook pro e kam ven ne nje pc tjeter i cili ka win xp , mund te lexoj dile-t qe ka hdd duke perdorur hfs explorer por nuk e di si funksionon ruajtja e passwordit ne kte sistem.
E kam bere kte gje per sistemet windows por nuk jam shum familiar me sistemet lunux kur vjen puna tek ruajtja e hasheve dhe attributet e fileve.
Me hfs explorer arrij te shikoj particionin dhe te shikoj listen e fileve por nuk jam i sigurte qe mund ti lexoj apo jo

----------


## dardani8

> A mund te me thote njeri nqs eshte e mundur te nxjeresh hash te passwordit te nje sistemi Mac Os x lion 10.7 duke lexuar particionin nga nje windows xp?
> Hdd e nje kompjuteri macbook pro e kam ven ne nje pc tjeter i cili ka win xp , mund te lexoj dile-t qe ka hdd duke perdorur hfs explorer por nuk e di si funksionon ruajtja e passwordit ne kte sistem.
> E kam bere kte gje per sistemet windows por nuk jam shum familiar me sistemet lunux kur vjen puna tek ruajtja e hasheve dhe attributet e fileve.
> Me hfs explorer arrij te shikoj particionin dhe te shikoj listen e fileve por nuk jam i sigurte qe mund ti lexoj apo jo


Jo nuk eshte e mundur, windows  nuk lexon  filet e  mac edhe anasjelltas.
nese  deshiron te dish passwordin ne mac  shiko ketu ne ket link:
http://osxdaily.com/2010/08/10/forgo...-mac-password/

----------

